# Tecumseh Throttle/Governor - 5 HP HSSK50



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

A 5 HP HSSK50 Tecumseh here seems to have a single engine
operating rpm - full speed.

The engine is mounted on a Canadian-made Dynamark Model DY523
2-stage snowblower that belongs to a neighbor. Age is unknown,
but the machine shows as new. The owner is not mechanically
inclined and does not work on his equipment. Reportedly, the
machine was only serviced once by an OPE shop to replace a
broken shear bolt. 

The neighbor has not used the machine for several seasons due
to a flooding condition. I upended the machine, removed the fuel
bowl, diagnosed a leaking float and replaced this with a new part.

Upon starting after the float replacement, the engine began running
at high RPM. Engine speed was unresponsive to changes in throttle
control position, other than full down (engages Stop circuit). The
owner does not remember whether the throttle lever influenced
engine RPM when he used the machine in the past.

Examination of the throttle lever & governor arm shows that
with the engine stopped, the governor arm is nearly contacting
the engine block (intake manifold ?) and has only a small amount
of movement (1/8" ?) at the end opposite the pivot shaft.
Moving the throttle lever from Stop through to full speed has
no effect on the governor arm until perhaps 3/4 throttle when
spring tension from the throttle lever pulls the governor arm
hard against the block/manifold.














Does the HSSK50 throttle/governor actually provide any engine
speed control? Or, despite appearances, is it essentially a fixed
speed assembly?

With the engine stopped, should the governor arm have significant
travel?

.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Check this youtube by Donyboy. Good Luck

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...TpptrokiPQgaCm79w&sig2=OeKHYiepVUqRyLuvIOJBtA


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you, Normex.

The DonyBoy73 video you provided illustrates that the
neighbor's throttle & governor is configured correctly:
spring located third hole down on the governor arm,
bottom hole on the throttle arm. Looks as though the
governor arm shown is also pulled up against the block
or manifold by spring tension.

What appears to be different is the amount of travel
he can move his governor arm.

I will take another look at the neighbor's machine in the
daylight tomorrow.

.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

EddyCurr said:


> Examination of the throttle lever & governor arm shows that
> with the engine stopped, the governor arm is nearly contacting
> the engine block (intake manifold ?) and has only a small amount
> of movement (1/8" ?) at the end opposite the pivot shaft.
> ...


Solved:


Yes, the HSSK50 Tecumseh Snow King features effective
engine RPM speed control.
Yes, the governor arm should swing through several
degrees of travel.
Upon further examination today, the governor arm continued
to demonstrate virtually no sweep travel, although there was
SOME movement. Also, the governor shaft itself (A) showed
freedom of axial movement in/out of the engine case.


Time studying the Governor section of a Tecumseh manual
and searching the web for discussions about binding of the
governor mechanism within the engine case proved fruitless.


Although leaning towards the idea there was something amiss
inside the engine that was causing binding of the governor
shaft, I removed the sheet metal carburetor cover for a better
view of the entire throttle/governor mechanism.






In a moment, I discovered that the throttle shaft (B), or perhaps
the throttle plate mounted to this shaft was seized, preventing
the governor arm from moving. Probably gummed up with old
fuel deposits. A gentle touch and some WD40 soon had the
throttle shaft moving freely, allowing the governor arm & ect.
to move through their full range of travel.

Before removing the cover, I had been limited to wiggling the
governor. Caution not to force unfamiliar parts, combined with
the leverage provided by the governor arm meant the gentle
efforts did not budge the stuck throttle shaft earlier.

In addition to leading to a resolution to the "stuck governor"
problem, pulling the cover also revealed a previously unknown
issue. The sharp-eyed amongst you will spot this issue front
and center in the the photo above.

All is well now.

.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks EddyCurr for this write-up. I came upon this exact issue today with a little 5 HP, and have got some WD40 working on it at the moment. 

Yep, it looks like your primer hose has seen better days!


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

gsnod said:


> ... and have got some WD40 working on it at the moment.


WD40 worked for me, but if I'd had a can of Carb Cleaner,
on hand, that would have been my first choice.

The neighbor's machine is pretty clean. Once I got access
and realized the root cause, not much was required to free
up the throttle shaft.

Here's hoping your maintenance/repair proceeds equally
trouble-free ...

.


----------

